# jobs in costa del sol



## jaspy891 (Mar 10, 2017)

hi
my names jay and we (me and my wife Donna) were interested in moving to costa del sol, benalmadena area,
we are both mid 40's and would need accommodation and jobs etc and was just wondering about how to start and where to look about starting this new venture,
we are hard working and need this new challenge,
any advice would be appreciated
thanks in advance

j @ d


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

jaspy891 said:


> hi
> my names jay and we (me and my wife Donna) were interested in moving to costa del sol, benalmadena area,
> we are both mid 40's and would need accommodation and jobs etc and was just wondering about how to start and where to look about starting this new venture,
> we are hard working and need this new challenge,
> ...


Hi Jay and Donna,

It would be more helpful if you could tell us what type of jobs you are qualified in, do you speak fluent Spanish?

Do you intend on renting or eventually buying? Is there just the two of you or will you need to find out about schools?

Steve


----------



## jaspy891 (Mar 10, 2017)

hi 
we would be looking to rent,
im a hgv driver class 2 and donna has been a store manager,
we have no children to worry about they have both left home,
thanks


----------



## jaspy891 (Mar 10, 2017)

hi
i have been a hgv class 2 driver and donna has been a store manager,
we dont speak spanish at mo,
and also both our children have left home,
we would be looking to rent
thanks


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Jobs are few and far between. Unemployment is far higher than the UK (do a search for info) so keeping that in mind I would trawl yellow pages/ local papers/ Google shops, businesses, haulage companies and do a lot of footwork searches before chucking everything in and coming over. Get a job before you come.


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Jobs are few and far between. Unemployment is far higher than the UK (do a search for info) so keeping that in mind I would trawl yellow pages/ local papers/ Google shops, businesses, haulage companies and do a lot of footwork searches before chucking everything in and coming over. Get a job before you come.


And learn Spanish!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

EverHopeful said:


> And learn Spanish!


Would make it easier, but to learn enough Spanish to actually make any difference in your work life usually takes years IMO


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

jaspy891 said:


> hi
> my names jay and we (me and my wife Donna) were interested in moving to costa del sol, benalmadena area,
> we are both mid 40's and would need accommodation and jobs etc and was just wondering about how to start and where to look about starting this new venture,
> we are hard working and need this new challenge,
> ...


Hello Jay.
The most that you & Donna can expect to get is going to be some Timeshare/Bar work/Telesales at best and that is not going to pay the bills mate.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I don't think a UK HGV licence would be recognised in Spain. To work in retail you would most certainly need to have a working level of Spanish.
As has been said, you'll be lucky to get temporary bar/cleaning work at low wages and more likely than not without a contract, off the cards.
To qualify for residence you now need to prove that you have over 700 euros per person plus savings paid into a Spanish bank account as well as having made provision for health insurance as you will not qualify for Spanish health care until you have a contracted job.
Not that easy to move to Spain to work, I'm afraid. Of course people do get jobs but very often it's through contacts and it takes time to build them up.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

So sorry it's all negative replies Jay and Donna but I also agree with all the comments so far. Unemployment is extremely high here in Spain and you have to jump through many hoops to get residency here now.

Do plenty of research and don't give up yet! 

Steve


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

UK issued H.G.V is fine here, but no work to go with it mind.


----------



## smiggy (Apr 13, 2014)

mrypg9 said:


> I don't think a UK HGV licence would be recognised in Spain. To work in retail you would most certainly need to have a working level of Spanish.
> As has been said, you'll be lucky to get temporary bar/cleaning work at low wages and more likely than not without a contract, off the cards.
> To qualify for residence you now need to prove that you have over 700 euros per person plus savings paid into a Spanish bank account as well as having made provision for health insurance as you will not qualify for Spanish health care until you have a contracted job.
> Not that easy to move to Spain to work, I'm afraid. Of course people do get jobs but very often it's through contacts and it takes time to build them up.


A HGV licence is recognised anywhere in the EU as long as it was taken in an EU country and you have to have a valid CPC.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

smiggy said:


> A HGV licence is recognised anywhere in the EU as long as it was taken in an EU country and you have to have a valid CPC.


Didn't know that although on reflection it seems it must as a UK driving licence is valid throughout the EU.
Will that be the case when we leave the EU I wonder?


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

jaspy891 said:


> hi
> we would be looking to rent,
> im a hgv driver class 2 and donna has been a store manager,
> we have no children to worry about they have both left home,
> thanks


In todays climate it's not easy but one place that might be worth a try is looking at the main removal companies.I mean the main companies not the man with a white van as there are a rake of them down here.There are about 4 or 5 main English removal companies.Just a thought.Wish you the best of luck in these uncertain times.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Just spotted this thread ....................... The TruckNet UK Drivers RoundTable • View topic - Costa del sol

Have a read of this Jaspy.


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

VFR said:


> Just spotted this thread ....................... The TruckNet UK Drivers RoundTable • View topic - Costa del sol
> 
> Have a read of this Jaspy.


I assume you noticed the lack of success over a very lengthy timeframe.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

EverHopeful said:


> I assume you noticed the lack of success over a very lengthy timeframe.


Yes.


----------

